# Taking protein to Dubai



## andyukr (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi All 

I am about to move to Dubai and am wondering if it is a) safe to bring protein powder in the carry on luggage and b) safe to bring it in the shipped container?

Any help would be hugely appreciated as i cannot find any clear answer to these questions.

Cheers


----------



## StandFree (Nov 30, 2011)

You can buy all types of protein powder and shakes here in any of the malls. Customs might delay you while they test anything you bring in.


----------



## Mafizzle (Jan 19, 2012)

StandFree said:


> You can buy all types of protein powder and shakes here in any of the malls. Customs might delay you while they test anything you bring in.


True.

I'm only on my 2nd full day here and already seen a couple of shops selling protein.

A good range too and recognisable brands.

Also have all the other supplements not just protein.



I was going to bring some but for the weight, the size etc it was more economical to buy new, plus less worry.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Protein powder is ok to bring on your checked luggage. If you are very specific about the brand you take I'd suggest you bring some with you, just in case is not available here. I've struggled to find a few supplements and I also find them hideously expensive.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

I brought about 5kgs over in my checked luggage no issue at all. Supplements here are more expensive than home so bring what you can!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would say leave the protein powder at home and bring a bunch of nutrition bars. Even if it may be more expensive you can find protein powder here, I am yet to find a Cliff bar.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Funny, certain friend asks me to pick up few cliff bars from my work dining every day because he cant find them here anywhere.... Most disgusting things ever!!!!

Bring it in unopened with the seal still on. They might want to open it but at least you can show them the seal is on. Probly wont have any issues. Protein drinks are expensive here so pack your suitcase to the max weight


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Folks may want to take a look at Life Pharmacy. They often have buy 2 get 1 free sales on their supplements.


----------

